# [V] Resident Evil Revelations 2 Steam Key aus Retail Box



## Crysisheld (31. März 2015)

Hallo verkaufe meinen Resident Evil Revelations 2 Download Code, da ich das Spiel schon habe. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden.  33 EUR. Ich verschicke dann ein Foto des Inlays wo der Key aufgedruckt ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

